# Multiple Wifi interfaces management

## CaptainBlood

In my wifi surrounding I have a SSID that:

- blocks regular HTTP/HTTPS traffic.

- lets ping request through.

- lets uttorrent protocol through.

Any idea how to workaround http traffic?

Tor maybe?

Thks 4 ur attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sun Mar 13, 2016 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

Assuming the blocking is based on port number, you can get a connection if you have some server you can connect to (so you can tunnel your traffic to that server).

Basically: 

- you need some outside presence like a Gentoo server or computer

- find some port that will work on that network ( like the port used for ping or for the torrent traffic)

- Use ssh to establish a connection with the outside server, and use the ssh connecrtion as a (socks) proxy server to tunnel your http traffic. 

Note that you need to setup the ssh server to accept connections on the port that you want to use. ( maybe first check if the regular ssh port works or not; it might just work on port 22).

Alex.

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thks lexflex, but setting a external SSH server isn't an option.

Situation has changed a little.

While I can keep blocking ISP as default route for torrent traffic because of big throughput,

I'd like to route my firefox http/https traffic to an alternate wifi interface.

I guess I could do some iptables work, as I have some knowledge in this regard, but I'm wondering if there is any faster alternative?

Using a local proxy maybe....

Any idea or advice?

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

